# Keeping your "office" clean???



## Photodaviesa (Mar 16, 2016)

How do you keep your vehicles clean ? I just leased a vehicle and I don't want the interior to get destroyed. Any advice? Good seat covers? Detailing?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Photodaviesa said:


> How do you keep your vehicles clean ? I just leased a vehicle and I don't want the interior to get destroyed. Any advice? Good seat covers? Detailing?


Lock the car in the garage. JK

Scotch guard is a good idea , even if you cover the seats.
Problem w/ seat covers is they move around with everyone's
ass squirming back and forth, in and out of your car.

....hold on, I'm getting the visual on the ass squirming....

Whew ! that was intense ! Okay, but seat covers - they don't stay in place.
Covering them in plastic like aunt Millie's sectional sofa looks gaudy and
gives the impression that you think your passengers are dirty, filthy animals.
(why would they think that, I wonder?)

Are you fabric or leather ?


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope its wasn't a low millage lease because you are going to put 2000 miles a month on the car.(on the low end) Good luck with that !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vinyl or leather seat covers can help.
Scotchguarding is your FRIEND.
$5.00 a can at Wal Mart.
Spray EVERYTHING !
Seats,carpet, floors,headliner
( wear a particle mask,scotch guarding your lungs is NOT recommended)

And then . . . there is always fabric dye . . .you can dye seats and carpet a darker color.use a shampoo machine.add the dye instead of detergents.( shampoo and dry first,you don't want lifting stains removing the dye)

RIT fabric dye can also be found at WalMart.


----------



## hackajar (Mar 2, 2016)

+1 to Vinyl or leather. 
Rubber floor mats! I spray these down once a week and all kinds of crap comes off them. (Note I only drive 20hr a week!) Do you want that stuff in your carpet?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought these and nice fit! 

http://www.carid.com/coverking/neosupreme-custom-seat-covers.html


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> I bought these and nice fit!
> 
> http://www.carid.com/coverking/neosupreme-custom-seat-covers.html


Those do look nice ! I mean, they really do look good.

These are nothing like the $49.99 for set of 4 specials you see at Auto Zone or Pep Boys.

If you go this route, maybe the seat covers would stay in place.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Mine gets washed/vac'd weekly, cloth seats, last week had my first clean up charge, pax got sick, but kept most of it confined to the red solo cup she was carrying. As she was getting out, she spilt some water/puke on the edge of the seat. Since she was my last fare anyhow, I wasn't overly upset. After helping her inside, her friend came back out with a couple of wet rags to clean it up, then handed me $100. Went home, got out the wife's spot cleaner and took care of it myself, cost me maybe $15. I also have two fabreeze air fresheners at all time, one clips to the front vents, the other clips to the heater vents under the drivers seat. Fresh linen smell, pax always love it, say my truck smells like fresh laundry.


----------

